# THERMOS GRILL 2 GO



## MR. SCOOTINN (Aug 31, 2006)

HAS ANY ONE USED 1 BEFORE & HOW DO YOU LIKE ..I AM LOOKING FOR A PORTABLE GRILL FOR MY RV..ANY OPINIONS WOULD BE APPRECIATED ..THANK YOU.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Sep 1, 2006)

*Thermos Grill-2-Go*

I bought one about a year ago when one was on sale for about $40 off, along with the carrying case for it. If you want a portable grill to use around your RV, it may be just what you need. I like the fact that the legs for the stand for it fold up into the bottom and 3 extra 1 lb propane gas bottles can be stored within them during transport. In the folded leg position it is ideal for use on a tailgate or on top of a picnic table and is VERY STABLE this way or with the legs opened up for free-standing use. I've only used it about 3-4 times, but it worked fine for cooking steaks, ribs, or pork chops. So far, I'm still on the original 1 lb propane cylinder for about 4 hrs of cooking time. You can get a hose adapter for it that allows you to use your RV 30 lb or a standard 20 lb BBQ propane cylinders. I've bought one but haven't had to use it yet. Folded, everything fits into the wheeled carrying/storage bag that has pockets for extra fuel and all the accessories for it. I wanted a small portable grill that I could carry with me for camping and extended stay hunting trips or use for small picnics.... and it has satisfied my needs so far. I suggest getting the carry/storage bag as  it makes carrying and storing it much simpler in a pick-up camper or RV. Some assembly (putting the folding legs on) is required.  

Construction and Features:

The two side shelves, that store within the folded legs are adequate to support small dishes and your spices/sauce, along with slots for the supplied teflon spatula, tongs, and griddle cleaning tool. It uses a piezo-electric starter for grill ignition and has provision for match lighting too, along with a temp gauge and view window to see if the burner is lit.
It utilizes a CLOSED GRIDDLE teflon coated cooking surface divided into two surface types. The left 2/3 has a slotted type surface to cook hamburgers, steaks, etc. on, while the right 1/3 has a FLAT GRIDDLE PLATE that is ideal for cooking pancakes, eggs, french toast, grilled-cheese sandwiches or other things that cook best on a flat surface. There is an opitional $24 slotted surface grill to place over this FLAT GRIDDLE  to convert the grill to one large slotted grid cooking surface. There are grease drain channels on the cooking surface that drain into a sealable grease storage container that attaches to the left side of the stand. There is NO POSIBILITY of grease fire flare-ups as with a conventional BBQ grill.
The cooking capacity of the grill is adequate to cook a complete breakfast or meal for 2-4 people in one batch if needed. The only con, if you consider it that, is that once you light it you have to close the cover and allow it to warm up for about 10 minutes before you  begin to use it (temp gauge in yellow zone).
It only has a long, single-burner under the cooking area.


----------



## Nga. (Sep 6, 2006)

Got 2 of them if I had a need for a 3rd I'd go to day and pickup another.

One in the RV and one at the house now. I even do breakfast on mine. A+ love it.


----------



## MR. SCOOTINN (Sep 10, 2006)

THANK YOU  FOR THE REPLYS..JUST BOUGHT ONE..I HOPE I LIKE IT AS MUCH AS YOU ALL DO..THANKS AGAIN..


----------

